#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: GPS - RTK Magellan Promark 3 RTK - Set Base/Rover

## mysta1977

Γεωδετικό GPS Promark3.
Κατάσταση υπεράριστη, έλεγχος δεκτός.

Πλήρες SETBASE/ROVER Γιαεργασίες RTK & Static.
2 Χ χειριστήρια GIS Promark3.
2 X Γεωδαετικές κεραίες NAP 100.
2 Χ modem επικοινωνίας BASE/ROVER.
Θήκες, καλώδια, παρελκώμενα.

-Τα χειριστήρια δουλεύουν και αυτόνομα για εργασίες GIS με ακρίβεια 0,50μ.

Τιμή 5500 ευρώ
Πληροφορίες : Μύρων

----------

